# Sexy star signs . .



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

C • A • N • C • E • R: Most Amazing Kisser

Very high sex appeal. Great in bed!!! Love is one of a kind. Very romantic. Most caring person you will ever meet! Entirely creative. Extremely random and proud of it. Freak in bed. Spontaneous. Great telling stories. Not a Fighter, But will Knock your lights out if it comes down to it. Someone you should hold on to.

S • C • O • R • P • I • O: The Freak in Bed

Very pretty. Very romantic. Nice to everyone they meet. Their Love is one of a kind. Silly, fun and sweet. Have own unique sexiness. Most caring person you will ever meet! AMAZING IN BED..!!! Not the kind of person you wanna mess with...u might end up crying... The most irresistible. Rare 2 find. Funny. Talkative. Erotic. Smart. Loves sports. Gets what he/she wants. Loves to be in a relationship.

V • I • R • G • O: The Lover

Dominant in relationships. Sexy. someone loves them right now. Freak in bed. Always wants the last word. Caring. Smart. Intellectual. Attractive. Loyal. Easy to talk to. Hard to forget. Love at first sight. Everything you ever wanted. Easy to please. The one and only. Ultimate sexiness.Great kisser.

L • I • B • R • A • : The *****

Can be mean sometimes, and will Probably knock your ass out, if crossed the wrong way!! EXTREMELY sexy. Intelligent. Energetic. Predict future. Most erotic. (Freak in bed.) (GREAT kisser.) Always get what they want. Sexy. Attractive. Easy going. Loves being in long relationships. Talkative. The sexiest ever....Romantic. Caring.

A • R • I • E • S: The Sexiest

Outgoing. Lovable. Spontaneous. Not one to mess with. Erotic. Funny. Take you on trips to the moon in bed. Excellent kisser EXTREMELY sexy. Loves being in long relationships. Addictive. Loud. best in bed.


A • Q • U • A • R • I • U • S: the strongest

Trustworthy. Sexy. professional kissers. One of a kind. Loves being in long-term relationships. Extremely energetic and funny. Unpredictable. Will exceed your expectations. Loves music. Not a Fighter, But will Knock the [email protected] out of u. The best and biggest freak in bed! Strong. Considered to be a "Spartan." The most intelligent. falls in love too easily. Doesn't show it but is easy to hurt. perfect

G • E • M • I • N • I: passionate

Nice. Love is one of a kind. Lover not a fighter, but will still knock you the **** out. Trustworthy. Always happy. Loud. Talkative. Outgoing VERY FORGIVING.Horny. Freak in Bed. Loves to make out. Has a beautiful smile. Generous. Strong. ULTRA SEXY. THE MOST IRRESISTIBLE. 

L • E • O: wild in bed

Great talker. Sexy and passionate. Laid back. Knows how to have fun. Is really good at a lot. Great kisser. Unpredictable. Outgoing. Down to earth. Loyal.Addictive. Attractive. Loud. Loves being in long relationships. Talkative. Not one to mess with. Rare to find. Great when found.

P • I • S • C • E • S: The Piece of ass

Caring and kind. Smart. Center of attention. Too Sexy, DAMN IT. Very high SEX appeal. Has the last word. The best to find, hardest to keep. Fun to be around. Freak in the sheets. Extremely weird but in a good way. Super good in bed. Good Sense of Humor!!! Thoughtful. A partner for life. Always gets what he or she wants. Loves to joke. Very popular. Silly, fun and sweet.


C • A • P • R • I • C • O • R • N: THE BEST IN BED

Loves being in long relationships. Great talker. Always
Love to bust. Nice. Sassy. Intelligent. Sexy. Predict future. Irresistible, awesome kisser.gets what he or she wants. BY FAR the BEST in BED. Very sexy. Coolest. Loves to own Gemini's in sports. Extremely fun. Loves to joke. Loves to be your first. So you'll never forget. Smart.

T • A • U • R • U • S: The sex addict
Aggressive. Freak in bed. Rare to find! Loves being in long relationships Likes to give a good fight for what they want. Extremely outgoing. Sexy as ...u no!..... Loves to help people in times of need. Outstanding kisser. Very funny. Awesome personality. Stubborn. Sexual as ......... Most caring person you will ever meet! One of a kind. Not one to mess with. Are the most sexiest people on earth!

S • A • G • I • T • T • A • R • I • U • S. The Sexy one

Spontaneous. Horny. Freak in Bed. Great when found. Loves being in long relationships. The one. So much love to give. Not one to mess with. Very pretty. Very romantic. Nice to everyone They meet. Their Love is one of a kind. Silly, fun and sweet. Most caring person you will ever meet! Not the kind of person you wanna mess with you might end up crying.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

As a Taurus ave to say I agree   Don't know if DP would tho


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep that's me! (virgo!)


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

L • I • B • R • A • : The woman

Can be mean sometimes, and will Probably knock your ass out, if crossed the wrong way!! EXTREMELY sexy. Intelligent. Energetic. Predict future. Most erotic. (Freak in bed.) (GREAT kisser.) Always get what they want. Sexy. Attractive. Easy going. Loves being in long relationships. Talkative. The sexiest ever....Romantic. Caring.

YEAH BABY YEAH  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Gemini Yep i totally agree thats me     

Cancer DH I'm not to sure   


Kelli


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We're both Aquarius!  It's accurate in some respects! 

Ax


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm taurus n pretty accurate n dh is a scorpio some aspects are right but some a way off


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Another Taurus HOW accurate is that! 
DH Pisces but on the cusp of Aries  (say no more) 

Weird eh! 

Gayn
XX


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

T • A • U • R • U • S: The sex addict
Aggressive. Freak in bed. Rare to find! Loves being in long relationships Likes to give a good fight for what they want. Extremely outgoing. Sexy as ...u no!..... Loves to help people in times of need. Outstanding kisser. Very funny. Awesome personality. Stubborn. Sexual as ......... Most caring person you will ever meet! One of a kind. Not one to mess with. Are the most sexiest people on earth!

*True except for the sex addict bit! *


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm a scorpio   Quite a lot of it true


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Im a Pisces!!!!!  Loving it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

cleg said:


> L • I • B • R • A • : The woman
> 
> Can be mean sometimes, and will Probably knock your ass out, if crossed the wrong way!! EXTREMELY sexy. Intelligent. Energetic. Predict future. Most erotic. (Freak in bed.) (GREAT kisser.) Always get what they want. Sexy. Attractive. Easy going. Loves being in long relationships. Talkative. The sexiest ever....Romantic. Caring.
> 
> ...


That pretty well sums me up - apart from the woman bit


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

G • E • M • I • N • I: passionate

Nice. Love is one of a kind. Lover not a fighter, but will still knock you the @#/? out. Trustworthy. Always happy. Loud. Talkative. Outgoing VERY FORGIVING.Horny. Freak in Bed. Loves to make out. Has a beautiful smile. Generous. Strong. ULTRA SEXY. THE MOST IRRESISTIBLE. 


Thats me!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tony said:


> cleg said:
> 
> 
> > L  I  B  R  A  : The woman
> ...


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

L • I • B • R • A • : The woman

Can be mean sometimes, and will Probably knock your ass out, if crossed the wrong way!! EXTREMELY sexy. Intelligent. Energetic. Predict future. Most erotic. (Freak in bed.) (GREAT kisser.) Always get what they want. Sexy. Attractive. Easy going. Loves being in long relationships. Talkative. The sexiest ever....Romantic. Caring

My DH doesn't realise what a fox I must be then     

I don't know about all the   erotic  bits, but the other bits are certainly true......(jo blushes easily)


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

That's not blushing..... its hot passion simmering!


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

You've heard then    And there was me trying to be demure and well.....whatever else goes with demure


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> P  I  S  C  E  S: The Piece of ass
> 
> Caring and kind. Smart. Center of attention. Too Sexy, DAMN IT. Very high SEX appeal. Has the last word. The best to find, hardest to keep. Fun to be around. Freak in the sheets. Extremely weird but in a good way. Super good in bed. Good Sense of Humor!!! Thoughtful. A partner for life. Always gets what he or she wants. Loves to joke. Very popular. Silly, fun and sweet.
> 
> ...


I'm Capricorn so I'd have to agree with this  

Gareth's Pisces and whilst I'd admit to some of it being fairly accurate I'm a little perturbed by the "Freak in the sheets. Extremely weird but in a good way" ...I'm obviously missing his kinky side   

N xx


----------

